# Walter has pancreatitis



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this, twyla  Poor guy. Good luck with the treatment and I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Not a great answer but it is an answer hopefully this will help him feel a lot better


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Walter. Hopefully now you have a diagnosis you can get it under control! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's too bad Twyla - but at least you have a diagnosis so you can treat him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Walter! Glad you have a diagnosis and can start his treatment regimen. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are home, hoping the pain meds will ease Walter's discomfort


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about poor Walter. I hope the treatment makes him feel better.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy had this and after a day at the vet, he recovered quickly. It is traumatizing to see. Wishing him a speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, poor Walter! Glad you got a definitive DX and hope you can get it under control quickly for the poor guy! Boy, with you as a client your Vet must be driving a new Porsche by now Hahaha!!!! Happy healing Walter! (hug, hug, hug, hug! )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That would certainly explain - and excuse - his grumpiness. I hope he feels better soon, it is a horrible condition.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Walter is a little more settled this morning


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor Walter. I hope the vet can get him to feel better and stay feeling better.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you have an answer even if not a wonderful one. I think I said earlier that my vet thinks lots of cats have low grade, chronic pancreatitis because of their anatomy in that part of the digestive tract. It sounds like you are already seeing a bit of progress overnight. I hope things continue to improve well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*An Update on Walter*









Walter is feeling better, not a 100% but he is getting there


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad to hear that Walter is feeling better.

My sister's cat, Jack, was diagnosed at age 4 with pancreatitis. He lived to age 17. There were a few times, especially in his last 2 years, that managing his disease was a huge challenge, but some of that was also related to his age. He lived a long and very happy life.

Wish you and Walter well.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks VQ that's good to know.


----------

